# how do you store weed for a long time



## pocw94 (Jul 6, 2010)

i want to save up my weed from a harvest or 3 lol and hopefully get around 5 pounds, but how do i store it for a long time 6 months or more and it still be fressh


----------



## dam612 (Jul 6, 2010)

vac seal. maybe pop it in the freezer?


----------



## d.s.m. (Jul 6, 2010)

Vacuum seal it in jars, using one of these: http://www.amazon.com/FoodSaver-T03-0023-01-Wide-Mouth-Jar-Sealer/dp/B00005TN7H


----------



## rampagen08 (Jul 6, 2010)

i have an industrial str cryovac machine


----------



## sandmonkey (Jul 6, 2010)

Man, just give it a few weeks cure, store the buds in mason jars in a cool (not cold) dark place. 

I left the country and my buds in mason jars under my bed for 4 1/2 months. They were even better when I got back.


----------



## straitkilla911 (Jul 6, 2010)

Marijuana can be kept in the same conatiners it was cured in if used within a couple months(1year max)
A vacuum seal(food storage) bag will keep marijuana potent for up to 5years if kept in a dark room between 40-55F.
Frost-free freezers will tend to ruin some of the outer THC on buds and refrigerators tend to be too humid, although they are normally in the correct temperature range.


----------



## Devlove (Jul 6, 2010)

I believe the resin glands fall off...


----------



## Devlove (Jul 6, 2010)

in the freezer.


----------



## d.s.m. (Jul 6, 2010)

straitkilla911 said:


> A vacuum seal(food storage) bag will keep marijuana potent for up to 5years if kept in a dark room between 40-55F


Yeah, but that mashes your pot into a funny shaped brick. Jars and a foodsaver rule.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 6, 2010)

I have bud that is literally 7 years old. It smokes just as well today as it did 7 years ago. Just store your product in a cool, dark place and don't handle it a lot.


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Jul 7, 2010)

Just buy some jars and stick it in there man - I've still got some stuff I harvested 16 months ago which still does the trick nicely...once they're dried out completely (like cured for a month or so) you can just leave them in the jars for as long as you need no probs


----------



## ScottNM (Dec 15, 2013)

d.s.m. said:


> Vacuum seal it in jars, using one of these: http://www.amazon.com/FoodSaver-T03-0023-01-Wide-Mouth-Jar-Sealer/dp/B00005TN7H


What vacuum machine do you use in conjunction with this?


----------



## bird mcbride (Dec 15, 2013)

You can vacuum seal mason jars by placing them upside down filled and sealed of course in boiling water.


----------



## cyanarnofsky (Dec 16, 2013)

bird mcbride said:


> You can vacuum seal mason jars by placing them upside down filled and sealed of course in boiling water.



Just like good ole canning. Was wondering why vac seal when the jar can do it itself.


----------



## ScottNM (Dec 16, 2013)

I dont ust want the top sealed. I want the air removed before seal.


----------



## d.s.m. (Mar 16, 2014)

ScottNM said:


> What vacuum machine do you use in conjunction with this?


I have a FoodSaver Mini Plus. It's pretty old, and I don't think they even make that model any more, but any of them will work as long as they have the port for using an attachment.


----------



## d.s.m. (Mar 16, 2014)

cyanarnofsky said:


> Just like good ole canning. Was wondering why vac seal when the jar can do it itself.


Because it evacuates more of the air from the jar. Also, I would rather not heat my smoke up that hot until I am ready to smoke it.


----------

